# Чувство шаткости, неустойчивости при ходьбе, ощущение потери равновесия



## artyom81 (20 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте мне 35 пол мужской вес 65 кг астеническое телосложение рост 176.  С 11 лет поставили всд ,прошел исследование на ээг, мрт головного мозга, рентген позвоночника шейный отдел, узи щитовидки, анализы не сдавал.
Почувствовал себя плохо с октября 2016 после сильного стресса до этого особо на здоровье не жаловался таблеток вообще на протяжении 8 лет не пил , занимался штангой веса не сильные турник до марта 2016. ( с марта 2016 не работаю сижу дома)почувствовал себя плохо симптомы:тяжесть в затылке давление (мушки перед глазами присутствуют мушки с 2000 года) повысилось давление 140/90 пульс110/115 холодные руки ноги ,ощущение жара в шее и затылке прилив, какая-то сухость на языке белый налет если нервничаю или физ. активность ,появилось предобморочное состояние сконцентрироваться тяжело чувство шаткости и покачивания, когда стою иду ощущение что вот вот потеряю равновесие, суетливость,еще у меня был приступ потери равновесия лежал в постели полулежа смотрел ноутбук потом повернулся потерял равновесие вызвали скорую было давление 140/90 сбили, после отъезда скорой через часа два пошёл в туалет не смог сидеть даже тело заваливалось влево прошло только к вечеру это состояние .До этого приступа была паническая атака встал с постели было вечером часов в 9 почувствовал слабость в ногах тремор дрожь в руках повысилось давление140/90 принял анаприлин, корвплмент.Ещё был такой симптом как чувство нехватки воздуха вышел из автобуса на улице был мороз иду и вдруг начинает как бы воздуха не хватать дурнота какая то в голове голова кружиться равновесие теряю  ,но сознание не потерял чувство невесомости что ли.По утрам когда просыпался было сильное сердцебиение тревога беспокойство нервозность ,но бывает и в течении дня такое состояние.Присутствует метеозависимость.Прошёл обследования :МРТ мозга паталогий нет УЗИ щетовидки паталогий нет ,Рентген шеи с функц. пробами признаки остеохондроза с нестабильностью двигательных сегментов с3-с4 с4-с5 когда делал рентген отводил голову вниз вверх чувство дезориентации испытывал ,равновесие трудно держать было. УЗДГ сосудов шей головы церебральная ангиодистония с гиперперфузиией нарушение венозного оттока дисгемия нарушение гемодинамики в верт баз бассейне линейная скорость кровотока по позвоночной артерии экстр правая снижена на 43% асимметрия 55% ,задняя мозговая артерия усилена на 61% асимметрия 56% c сердцем проблем нет только тахикардия .

.Невролог поликлиники прописал витаксон ,виноксин ,детралекс ,диакарб вестибо от вестибо побочки начались после недели приема,пить перестал. .Был у другого невролога назначила гидезепам энтроп флуксен (сейчас пью только энтроп витаксон ,виноксин гидезепам .Гидезепам снял тревогу и нет тахикардии по утрам сильной  по поводу флуксена я в растерености прочитал что флуксен это антидеприсант с побочками то страшно его принимать и снимет ли он симптомы шаткости неустойчивости равновесия? больше всего беспокоит чувство шаткости неустойчивости при ходьбе ощущения потери равновесия ,когда лежу только легче.в чем причина симптоматики психосоматика или сосуды позвоночник?спасибо.


----------



## La murr (21 Янв 2017)

@artyom81, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, не пренебрегайте заглавными буквами при создании сообщений.
Это затрудняет прочтение.

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (23 Янв 2017)

Доброе утро.


artyom81 написал(а):


> когда лежу только легче.в чем причина симптоматики психосоматика или сосуды позвоночник?спасибо.


На мой взгляд проблема носит сочетанный характер. ..  На фоне достаточно лабильной нервной системы имеются двигательные нарушения на шейном уровне и раздражение симпатических нервных ганглиев... С нервными системами  пусть занимаются неврологи. С шейным отделом ,   при желании, заниматься надо мануальному терапевту, очень и очень осторожно и внимательно,  с акцентом на кранио-вертебральный переход и только мягкотканевыми методиками с постоянным контролем самочувствия..


----------



## artyom81 (24 Янв 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Доброе утро.
> 
> На мой взгляд проблема носит сочетанный характер. ..  На фоне достаточно лабильной нервной системы имеются двигательные нарушения на шейном уровне и раздражение симпатических нервных ганглиев... С нервными системами  пусть занимаются неврологи. С шейным отделом ,   при желании, заниматься надо мануальному терапевту, очень и очень осторожно и внимательно,  с акцентом на кранио-вертебральный переход и только мягкотканевыми методиками с постоянным контролем самочувствия..


благодарю за ответ.


----------

